# Skipper's Adventures - 52 Links in One Place!



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipper's Adventures - 52 Links in One Place!

This thread has been created (as requested) for members' ease in finding and revisiting any of the adventures


http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/189585-skippys-adventures-week-1-viking-warrior.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/190745-skippys-weekly-adventures-week-2-toboggan-ride.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/192497-skippys-weekly-adventures-week-3-go-fly-kite.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/193873-skippys-aventures-week-4-parachuting.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/195825-skippys-adventures-week-5-captain-america.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/197849-skippers-adventures-week-6-top-gun.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictu...ntures-week-7-zip-lining-over-rainforest.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/201001-skippers-adventures-week-8-world-not-enough.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/202585-skippers-adventures-week-9-over-moon.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/204217-skippers-adventures-week-10-surfin-safari.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/205834-skippers-adventures-week-11-living-luxury.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/207466-skippers-adventures-week-12-snorkeling-caribbean.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/209178-skippers-adventures-week-13-hot-air-balloon-ride.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/211194-skippers-adventures-week-14-my-rifle-my-pony-me.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/212817-skippers-adventures-week-15-atv-excitement.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/213897-skippers-adventures-week-16-kayaking-great-falls.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/215521-skippers-adventures-week-17-thor.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/217881-skippers-adventures-week-18-night-town.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/219265-skippers-adventures-week-19-navy-seal-misson.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictu...dventures-week-20-waterskiing-excitement.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/222617-skippers-adventures-week-21-thunderball.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/224833-skippers-adventures-week-22-nsa.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/225937-skippers-aventures-week-23-mission-impossible.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/227465-skippers-aventures-week-24-powerboat-escapade.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/228745-skippers-aventures-week-25-stealth-approach.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/230890-skippers-adventures-week-26-back-headquarters.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/232466-skippers-adventures-week-27-secrets-seven-seas.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/234417-skippers-adventures-week-28-potus.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/236201-skippers-adventures-week-29-air-force-one.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/238113-skippers-adventures-week-30-presidential-travel.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/239129-skippers-adventures-week-31-oval-office.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/240465-skippers-adventures-week-32-cabinet-meeting.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictu...dventures-week-33-leaving-executive-bldg.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/244177-skippers-adventures-week-34-camp-david-retreat.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/245665-skippers-adventures-week-35-meeting-dni.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/247065-skippers-adventures-week-36-honoring-our-veterans.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/248610-skippers-adventures-week-37-red-bag-returns.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/250370-skippers-adventures-week-38-incognito.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictu...ntures-week-39-visiting-mi6-headquarters.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/252962-skippers-adventures-week-40-siberia.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/254729-skippers-adventures-week-41-white-house-christmas.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/255633-skippers-adventures-week-42-ice-skating-interlude.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/257961-skippers-adventures-week-43-snowboarding.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/259530-skippers-adventures-week-44-ice-fishing.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/261025-skippers-adventures-week-45-snowmobiling.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/262593-skippers-adventures-week-46-snowshoeing.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/264257-skippers-adventures-week-47-port-barrows-alaska.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictu...ntures-week-48-sacr%E9-c%9Cur-montmartre.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/267410-skippers-adventures-week-49-kremlin.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/268914-skippers-adventures-week-50-neither-rain-nor-snow.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/270154-skippers-adventures-week-51-kryptos.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/271418-skippers-adventures-week-52-mission-accomplished.html​
Thanks for taking part in Skipper and Scooter's adventures!​*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I shall browse them fondly forever...


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

I second that Ill be looking at these every day Skipper and Scooter's adventures always put a smile on my face.I nearly spilt coffee on my ipad in one adventure as it made me laugh.. I am going to miss there adventures. But maybe there will be a new adventure that will start in Deb's flock..


----------



## Bethanyi (Feb 23, 2014)

*I'm so glad you did this!  :hug:*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

This is quite convenient, thanks for compiling all the adventures! :2thumbs:


----------



## ImaPrettyBird (Dec 16, 2014)

*Thank you so much, Deborah! :goodpost:

I have a lot of catching up to do! * :ranger:


----------

